
Scientists find six additional radio bursts in space - perseusprime11
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/833/2/177/meta
======
ChuckMcM
Now if they can just pull out the SSID from the 2Ghz ones perhaps they can try
'12345' as the password for the network :-)

More seriously, one of the things I'm grateful for is that it has become so
much more economical to monitor both near space and deep space that we can
actually get information like this.

